# qt-4.5 - problem z zależnościami.

## spysz

Witam serdecznie,

Mam oto taki problem z qt-4.5:

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.0_rc1 [4.4.2-r1] USE="glib qt3support ssl -custom-cxxflags -debug -doc -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.0_rc1 [4.4.2] USE="-custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.0_rc1 [4.4.2] USE="mysql qt3support sqlite -custom-cxxflags -debug -firebird -odbc -pch -postgres" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.0_rc1 [4.4.2] USE="-custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.0_rc1 [4.4.2] USE="-custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.0_rc1 [4.4.2] USE="-custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.0_rc1-r1 [4.4.2-r2] USE="accessibility cups dbus glib gtkstyle%* qt3support tiff xinerama -custom-cxxflags -debug -mng -nas -nis 

-pch -raster%" INPUT_DEVICES="(-wacom%)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.5.0_rc1  USE="dbus -custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.0_rc1 [4.4.2] USE="accessibility phonon%* -custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.0_rc1 [4.4.2] USE="-custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.0_rc1 [4.4.2] USE="-custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.0_rc1 [4.4.2] USE="qt3support -custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.0_rc1 [4.4.2-r1] USE="-custom-cxxflags -debug -pch (-webkit%*)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-4.5.0_rc1 [4.4.2] USE="dbus opengl phonon%* qt3support" 0 kB

[blocks B     ] media-sound/phonon ("media-sound/phonon" is blocking x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.5.0_rc1)

[blocks B     ] x11-libs/qt-phonon:4 ("x11-libs/qt-phonon:4" is blocking media-sound/phonon-4.3.0)

[blocks B     ] x11-libs/qt-phonon ("x11-libs/qt-phonon" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.0-r3)

Total: 14 packages (13 upgrades, 1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Conflict: 3 blocks (3 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.5.0_rc1', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.5.0_rc1[-debug] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.0_rc1', 'merge')

  ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/phonon-4.3.0', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    media-sound/phonon required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.0_rc1', 'merge')

    media-sound/phonon required by ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/amarok-2.0.1.1', 'nomerge')

    media-sound/phonon required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.5.0_rc1', 'merge')

    (and 2 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.0-r3', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.0:4.2[kdeprefix] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kcontrol-4.2.0-r1', 'nomerge')

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.0:4.2[semantic-desktop] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/gwenview-4.2.0', 'nomerge')

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.0:4.2[kdeprefix] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/ksmserver-4.2.0', 'nomerge')

    (and 129 more)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

W jaki sposób te zależności można rozwiązać?

Zamaskowanie qt nie wiele pomaga, bo:

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-libs/qt-gui:4

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/qt-gui required by @world

    ~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2', 'nomerge')

    (and 3 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.0_rc1-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r2', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/qt-gui:4[accessibility,dbus] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/ktimetracker-4.2.0', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/qt-gui required by @world

    (and 22 more)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the

dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be

installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page

or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "~x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.0_rc1[glib,qt3support,-debug]" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.0_rc1 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.0_rc1-r1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

Próbowałem zmieniać flagi, maskować jeszcze inne rzeczy, ale cały czas byl jakiś problem... Skończyly mi się pomysły... 

[/profile]

Pozdrawiam,

Szymon P.

----------

## dziadu

```
emerge -C qt-phonon
```

----------

## spysz

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -C qt-phonon
> ```
> ...

 

qt-phonon nie jest zainstalowany.

p.

----------

## SlashBeast

 *qt ebuild wrote:*   

> phonon? ( || ( ~x11-libs/qt-phonon-${PV} media-sound/phonon ) )

 

To czasem nie mowi, ze albo qt-phonon, albo phonon ma być zainstalowany? Ebuild kdelibs-4 wygląda, jakby nie chcial qt-phonona.

----------

## dziadu

A tak tak, miało być, skompuluj x11-libs/qt-qt3support bez flagi USE="phonon", albo zainstaluj media-sound/phonon z USE="gstreamer".

Spyszu, już chyba o tym kiedyś gadaliśmy na jabberze  :Razz: 

----------

